# Maxumum Number of Minis Allowed on an Account?



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a Bolt and a Roamio Pro. I currently have 6 Minis. What is the maximum number of Minis I can have on my account if no more than 4 would ever be used simultaneously?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I have a Bolt and a Roamio Pro. I currently have 6 Minis. What is the maximum number of Minis I can have on my account if no more than 4 would ever be used simultaneously?


Hi,
I think that Tivo will tell you there is a max of 10 "devices" but I accidentally went over this. I actually had 12 devices and all was working, but when I added the 13th, all of the minis on my account stopped working. I had to switch an older device to another account for the minis to start working again. 
It does not matter if you are using a device or not, only if it is "active" on your account. So with 2 DVR's you could have 8-10 minis on your account. Tivo however recommends no more than 5 minis per DVR.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo bumped the max devices to 12 a while back.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah 12 devices is now the max you can have on one account. So with your Roamio and Bolt you could have 10 Minis, but only 8 could be watching live TV simultaneously since you only have 5 available tuners on the Roamio and 3 on the Bolt.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

As per my research late last year and just a few minutes ago, as of September 30, 2015, the limit is 10 (TEN) _TiVo devices_*--excluding the Stream.* However you may sync up to 12 (TWELVE) _*mobile*_ _devices_. If this has changed, meaning TiVo allowing more than 10 "TiVo" devices, please provide a link because this would be very valuable info for all of us to have accurate info. A clarification from others would be nice if there is confusion with 12 _mobile_ devices vs. only 10 _TiVo_ devices. Thanks.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Series3Sub said:


> As per my research late last year and just a few minutes ago, as of September 30, 2015, the limit is 10 (TEN) _TiVo devices_*--excluding the Stream.* However you may sync up to 12 (TWELVE) _*mobile*_ _devices_. If this has changed, meaning TiVo allowing more than 10 "TiVo" devices, please provide a link because this would be very valuable info for all of us to have accurate info. A clarification from others would be nice if there is confusion with 12 _mobile_ devices vs. only 10 _TiVo_ devices. Thanks.


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/How-to-Use-Multi-Room-Viewing

*IMPORTANT: A maximum of 12 TiVo devices per account can network with each other. You will need to open a second TiVo account if you add more TiVo devices.

*

I had 13 including a standalone stream, I had to remove the standalone stream from my account to get everything working again with 12 active devices ...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> As per my research late last year and just a few minutes ago, as of September 30, 2015, the limit is 10 (TEN) _TiVo devices_*--excluding the Stream.* However you may sync up to 12 (TWELVE) _*mobile*_ _devices_. If this has changed, meaning TiVo allowing more than 10 "TiVo" devices, please provide a link because this would be very valuable info for all of us to have accurate info. A clarification from others would be nice if there is confusion with 12 _mobile_ devices vs. only 10 _TiVo_ devices. Thanks.


Please provide a cite to support your contention that TiVo "syncs" mobile devices.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a maximum number of mobile devices allowed to access your TiVos as well. That limit is displayed on the extended system info screen for the Stream. You have the option to reset the list every 3 months or something though so if you hit the limit you have a way out, as long as it's not too frequent.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is a maximum number of mobile devices allowed to access your TiVos as well. That limit is displayed on the extended system info screen for the Stream. You have the option to reset the list every 3 months or something though so if you hit the limit you have a way out, as long as it's not too frequent.


I am not sure what the relevance is since

A. That is a Stream limit, not an account limit.

B. There doesn't seem to be an equivalent limit on an embedded Stream. At least I see no way access it.

C. The OP on this used the word "sync". What in the heck is he talking about?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Please provide a cite to support your contention that TiVo "syncs" mobile devices.


It is from the TiVo User Agreement as of September 30, 2015. Note: this is the LEGAL binding agreement, not an "info" page with bullets that can often be wrong. If a later dated Legal TiVo User Agreement exists, and with confilicting information than below, please feel free to post the link. Again, this is important info to all users. We really need to be clear on how many "TiVo devices" vs. "mobile devices" are allowed before we buy a box that may exceed the limit. Note that the TiVo Stream is exempted. Also, the term "_*Sync*_" is bolded and underlined several times for your elucidation.

It reads, in part: (link at bottom of page)

_Restrictions

"You may have a maximum number of 10 TiVo devices (excluding only the TiVo Stream) on the same account.

Some TiVo products may let you stream or download your recorded content to your mobile devices. The following restrictions apply to streaming/downloading your recorded content:

You may *sync* a maximum number of 12 mobile devices.
You may only *sync* mobile devices that you own or control (so no *sync*ing your neighbor's iPad)._

https://www.tivo.com/legal/terms


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Series3Sub said:


> It is from the TiVo User Agreement as of September 30, 2015. Note: this is the LEGAL binding agreement, not an "info" page with bullets that can often be wrong. If a later dated Legal TiVo User Agreement exists, and with confilicting information than below, please feel free to post the link. *Again, this is important info to all users. * We really need to be clear on how many "TiVo devices" vs. "mobile devices" are allowed before we buy a box that may exceed the limit. Note that the TiVo Stream is exempted. Also, the term "_*Sync*_" is bolded and underlined several times for your elucidation.
> 
> It reads, in part: (link at bottom of page)
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt it is IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL USERS as I suspect less than 100 users would ever hit this limit.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Then, IMHO, TiVo is using the term "Sync" improperly. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Then, IMHO, TiVo is using the term "Sync" improperly. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


Well, TiVo is using the word "Sync" as a legal term for its User Agreement, not necessarily the way we might use it outside that contract.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I seriously doubt it is IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL USERS as I suspect less than 100 users would ever hit this limit.


I concede I should not have used the word "all." I was thinking of all TiVo users in the sense that everybody ought to have access to the information. However, I hereby crossout the word "all" in the earlier post.

But less than 100 users? Using the same access to TiVo data (none) and logic (complete guess--from no TiVo data) as you, I would "suspect" more than 100. Therefore, each of our guesses are equally valid. In fact, anyone's guess would be equally valid. Sometimes one can't get the idiot out of somerandomidiots, which would give us "somerandom". Evidently, another victim of Dr. Freeman's. You have my complete sympathy and moral support.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I seriously doubt it is IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL USERS as I suspect less than 100 users would ever hit this limit.


100 Thats it?  What with people with 4 kids a master bedroom and a few other rooms since a mini does not cost monthly fees anymore, may get a TiVo? I have 6 minis and 3 DVRs. I am at their 10 limit. I am looking at adding an outside TV for the pool area and might in a man cave which is in early stages which would put me at 11 then 12. So it is not a hard number to hit with a family. With one person you might need to seek help if you have 10 TV's in your house for one person. Would people put that many if they were charged the monthly fee still. I would go with probably not and your statement would be close to accurate. But picking up a Mini is easy between $60 and $100. And 12 devices again with a family can be hit even easier. I have 5 phones in the house with another 5 tablets. Bam already close again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

joewom said:


> 100 Thats it? What with people with 4 kids a master bedroom and a few other rooms since a mini does not cost monthly fees anymore, may get a TiVo? I have 6 minis and 3 DVRs. *I am at their 10 limit.* I am looking at adding an outside TV for the pool area and might in a man cave which is in early stages which would put me at 11 then 12. So it is not a hard number to hit with a family. With one person you might need to seek help if you have 10 TV's in your house for one person. Would people put that many if they were charged the monthly fee still. I would go with probably not and your statement would be close to accurate. But picking up a Mini is easy between $60 and $100. And 12 devices again with a family can be hit even easier. I have 5 phones in the house with another 5 tablets. Bam already close again.


Again, the limit is 12 not 10. And this does not include tablets or portable devices. Only DVRs, Minis and standalone Streams are included in that limit. The streaming device limit is separate and can be reset every few months.

The intention of these limits was originally to prevent abuse of the MSD pricing. Now that they no longer offer those discounts I wonder if they'll increase/eliminate the limits?


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Dan - Could you please clarify what you mean by " The streaming device limit is separate and can be reset every few months." 

Do you mean that Tivo can change the streaming device limit and has done so in the past already? 

Sorry for the newbie question, just trying to understand


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The streaming device limit I'm referring to is the one thatthey use to limit the number of devices allowed to acess your TiVo recordings using the Stream hardware. I.e. The hardware used to transcode videos on the fly for streaming to tablets, phones, FireTVs, etc... There is a button in the "full system information" screen that allows you to reset that list every few months, so if you get new devices the onld ones are not locked in forever. Also those streaming devices do NOT count toward the TiVo account limit. Only actual TiVos and Minis count toward that limit.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

As of *September 30, 2019*, the latest revision of TiVo Corp. _user agreement: _the maximum number of *"DVR or Mini boxes"* allowed on one account has been increased to *12 (twelve)*. The maximum number of mobile devices you may _*"sync"*_ remains at *12 (twelve)* as per link below.

https://tivo.pactsafe.io/legal.html#user-agreement


----------

